# EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (Proto done)



## hbk_rey

*Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Dec-22

At first, I thought the not good beam is due to the brass reflection. Then the same thing happened on the Ti proto.
Realized something and I asked the factory to dispose the old reflectors, and make some new ones. Below is a picture, it looks perfect now, no ringy at all,and a little bit more throw.
I will provide some,if you’d like to replace the old one. no charge and free shipping. You might send me 1.5$ extra for a tracking number.










------------

Available on Massdrop.
--------------
Nov-11 
Price: $39.99 @banggood
Coupon Code: f48441


219CT LED and driver available here.


Click here to go to flickr album.






*SPEC:*
Material: Good quality brass
Emitter: Nichia 219C 4000K
Mode: Moon,Low,Mid,High (Start at moon with no memory)
Switch: Tail clicky
Size:90*18mm
Weight:100g
1*AA/14500 battery
OP Reflector

Output: 
0.2LM,5LM,30LM,110LM (AA)
0.3LM,12LM,200LM,390LM (14500)
Runtime:
30days,50h,4.5h,1h (AA)
20days,15h,2h,40min (14500)
-----------------------
Thanks for the nice reviews by DB Custom and Gunga. 
The proto clip was made by hand,it is not thick and strong enough, already made a molding, fixed now.


We might give up on the other Damascus design, and go for Titanium. Any suggestion will be appreciated.
Album here.


----------



## m95c

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

Oh boy this is going to be good! Now that I'm happy with both Ti and Copper tools, this will be interesting!


----------



## KuanR

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

I'm interested, more so in the Mokume. Would be nice if it supports both NiMH and li-ion, meaning the li-ion would be brighter than NiMH.

I don't think there's any programmable drivers available to support these battery types, but one could hope!


----------



## gunga

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

Interested but depends on design and driver.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

Will support both AA and 14500. Nichia 219B.


----------



## neutralwhite

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

+1.
make it great, & I'm in!.



gunga said:


> Interested but depends on design and driver.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*



hbk_rey said:


> Will support both AA and 14500. Nichia 219B.



I am highly interested Mokume. Dr. Jones Driver, Trit options
Name Ideas: "MokuRey", "AA MokuRey", "Dam Reylight"


----------



## write2dgray

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

Interesting...admittedly harder to form a name without a hint at physical design or even confirmation of Damascus/mokume type. All we have are variations of those words . Damlight?


----------



## Wendee

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

This might be a silly question but....

It seems that you're taking a piece of solid steel and making a flashlight "from scratch"? 
Am I reading this right? 
If so, WOW! oo: Impressive!


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*



hbk_rey said:


> Will support both AA and 14500. Nichia 219B.



Sounds very interesting - as stated by gunga, driver is important.
IMO would be great to have a low low (say, .5 lm); a trit or three as well, and good quality clip.
Name... hmmm - will get back to this...


----------



## gunga

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

If the driver is good, I will want a few extra drivers. In fact, I'd love to help with the driver development.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*



gunga said:


> If the driver is good, I will want a few extra drivers. In fact, I'd love to help with the driver development.



PM sent.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

The brass design finished.


----------



## Ladd

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

In brass? Sign me up!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus AA*

There will be two designs, one in brass, the other in Damascus.


----------



## gunga

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

What's with the slot in the end. I'm more likely in fir brass.


----------



## m95c

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Tritium! ?


----------



## neutralwhite

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

make a copper AA too please!.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*


----------



## kellyglanzer

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

throw in copper and im in for copper and brass. Id the Damasteel price is a bit lower maybe more of us can get in on that too.


----------



## KuanR

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

I like the updated design more. I'm in for a Damascus or Mokume light


----------



## mikes1

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Cool! 
I'll take one in brass please :twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

You could mill a long trit slot along the body inside that rectangle on the body. That way if we could source trits it would be cool to add down the road. If not, it may still look cool while adding much needed grip?


----------



## didi_1606

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

I'm in rey, for damascus and brass.. Is it the stainless damascus one?


----------



## jal

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Quite interested in Damascus. I kinda want to see a body before committing. 

Rey of Damascles?

Probably one too many puns in that name.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*



didi_1606 said:


> I'm in rey, for damascus and brass.. Is it the stainless damascus one?



Yes, stainless.


----------



## Ladd

*EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Could you try rendering the head and tail of the second design along with the body of the first design?


----------



## jimtesla

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Im in Brass lots of tritium AA


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*



Ladd said:


> Could you try rendering the head and tail of the second design along with the body of the first design?



The 1st one with only 1 trit in tail, is for Brass. the 2nd one with several trits, is for Dama. We are still making some revisement.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Im in with brass too. 
Brass with 1.2 to 4.3v support & trits.. 

Any chance of a clip and/or keychain ring hole?


----------



## Gratefuljellyphish

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

I'm in for one Dama.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*



DellSuperman said:


> Im in with brass too.
> Brass with 1.2 to 4.3v support & trits..
> 
> Any chance of a clip and/or keychain ring hole?



Yes, planning on that.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*



hbk_rey said:


> Yes, planning on that.


Sweet, thank you!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Do we need a programable driver or just a simple 3/4 modes one? 14500&AA compatibility is a must?


----------



## Ladd

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

I would prefer four well spaced modes.


----------



## gunga

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Me too. With moonlight. And no memory or option to turn off. I like programmable but it's not likely to be possible.


----------



## KuanR

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Programmable driver isn't a must, but 14500 and AA compatibility is. It would be best if the li-ion is brighter. 

Like gunga said, 4 well spaced modes with no memory would be great!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

0.2- 10-50-100 lumens? (maybe only 85lumens with Nichia and AA) reverse protection, low voltage reminder, none PWM, option for Nichia and XPL HI?


----------



## Mobileschoney

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

I'd be interested in the brass version, thanks Rey.


----------



## gunga

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

How about 0.2-3-25-100? Much better visual balance.


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*



gunga said:


> How about 0.2-3-25-100? Much better visual balance.



These modes sound good to me; I love the .2 especially; hard to find.


----------



## mikes1

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*



gunga said:


> How about 0.2-3-25-100? Much better visual balance.



Bang on I think!


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Brass version , neutral white , clip and not more than 10cm


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

New design updated in OP.


----------



## Thetasigma

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

The new design is overly busy I think.


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

XPL Neutral White


----------



## bartko09

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*



hbk_rey said:


> Do we need a programable driver or just a simple 3/4 modes one? 14500&AA compatibility is a must?



Did u land with a stock red Lumintop driver?


----------



## egginator1

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

This would be perfect!


----------



## gunga

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Red Lumintop driver? Which one is that?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Will start a poll on the body designs. Driver will be a new designed one. 
Estimated specs are:
219B or XPL HI 3D optional.
AA=0.2-3-25-100 lumens on Nichia. starts at moon by default.
14500 compatible. 
AA extension tube?
low voltage indicator, reverse protection
what else is necessary?


----------



## gunga

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

I approve of those levels.


----------



## Ladd

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



gunga said:


> I approve of those levels.




Yes, and the design changes also.

Would be helpful to have the dimensions, when you have them.


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

driver efficiency and runtime


----------



## gunga

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Brass is done? Any prototype pictures?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



gunga said:


> Brass is done? Any prototype pictures?


Only drawing is done, pictures in OP.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Please poll here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419809-Poll-Which-design-would-yo-prefer


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

The batach will be limited to 20pcs, what series number do we like to have? 
01,02,03......20
or 1 of 20, 2 of 20......2 of 20.


----------



## calypso699

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Id be in for a couple brass.


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

I'd go for one brass with these light levels - (post #50)


----------



## bartko09

*EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



gunga said:


> Red Lumintop driver? Which one is that



The ones found in the Tool, Worm and now most Maratacs [emoji6]


----------



## bartko09

*EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



hbk_rey said:


> Please poll here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419809-Poll-Which-design-would-yo-prefer



Ray - I really like the idea of openly designing your light out in the open while actively soliciting feedback. Love the idea actually. 

Do you do this for the majority of your builds? I have been plotting a build of my own and wonder if this design model has been successful. Might copy your approach if you don't mind; starting a thread of my own. [emoji3]


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



bartko09 said:


> Ray - I really like the idea of openly designing your light out in the open while actively soliciting feedback. Love the idea actually.
> 
> Do you do this for the majority of your builds? I have been plotting a build of my own and wonder if this design model has been successful. Might copy your approach if you don't mind; starting a thread of my own. [emoji3]


Hi, Thanks for the input, sure, you can post a thread, a poll, whatever you want, anything else I can do, pls PM me.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

The brass comes with a clip now.


----------



## Tactical_Ohm

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

In for sure!!!


----------



## Ladd

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Nice looking clip. What will it be made of?


----------



## GeoFong

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Definitely in!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



Ladd said:


> Nice looking clip. What will it be made of?


Most likely SS.


----------



## rockgranite79

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

In for Damasteel and trits!


----------



## timextoxlive

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

I'm definitely in for Damasteel & trits!


----------



## YummyBacon!

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Hi Rey,I've enjoyed all your lights-looking forward to seeing this one become reality.
The clip appears to mount between body/tail which I like. Some of us prefer a simpler lanyard ring (see photo)
If only just to keep the light from rolling away! Can something like this be included or offered with these lights? BTW, I
really like the brass/single vial in button.







hbk_rey said:


> Most likely SS.


----------



## cc12floz

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

I'm in for a brass one!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



YummyBacon! said:


> Hi Rey,I've enjoyed all your lights-looking forward to seeing this one become reality.
> The clip appears to mount between body/tail which I like. Some of us prefer a simpler lanyard ring (see photo)
> If only just to keep the light from rolling away! Can something like this be included or offered with these lights? BTW, I
> really like the brass/single vial in button.
> 
> That's a great suggestion, thank you, will work on it.


----------



## w86250

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Rey,

I would like to be in for a brass and if you decide to do a copper one of those also. 

Thanks


----------



## kellyglanzer

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

in for a couple Brass. any copper coming later?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



kellyglanzer said:


> in for a couple Brass. any copper coming later?


Most likely in next project. More people requested about brass for this one.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

New clip with a strip hole, and for a better anti rolling.


----------



## Wendee

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



hbk_rey said:


> Most likely in next project. More people requested about brass for this one.



Oh yay! I like brass better than copper but I've been looking for a copper AA to see if it handles the heat better than the brass light I have now (there are none that I can find). A copper AA exactly like the brass one you're making now would be perfect! Of course, brass is my favourite so I'm definitely interested in your brass AA. It sounds perfect! :twothumbs

You said you're only making 20 of these? Is there a way to reserve one? If not, can you give an approximate time frame when they'll be available for purchase? 
I really have no idea how many months such a project would take. Thanks Rey!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



Wendee said:


> Oh yay! I like brass better than copper but I've been looking for a copper AA to see if it handles the heat better than the brass light I have now (there are none that I can find). A copper AA exactly like the brass one you're making now would be perfect! Of course, brass is my favourite so I'm definitely interested in your brass AA. It sounds perfect! :twothumbs
> 
> You said you're only making 20 of these? Is there a way to reserve one? If not, can you give an approximate time frame when they'll be available for purchase?
> I really have no idea how many months such a project would take. Thanks Rey!



Hi Wendee, 

20pcs is only limited to Damascus. Proto can be finished within one month, from now on.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Paid some money to the factory, I think we might have a prototype within this month. :twothumbs


----------



## Wendee

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



hbk_rey said:


> Paid some money to the factory, I think we might have a prototype within this month. :twothumbs



Yay! That's great! :thumbsup:


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Everything is going well.


----------



## Ladd

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Those look really good, Rey! Do you have estimated date of sale of the production model?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



Ladd said:


> Those look really good, Rey! Do you have estimated date of sale of the production model?


Thanks, I think they should be available for sale by end of July.


----------



## m95c

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

nice!


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



hbk_rey said:


> Thanks, I think they should be available for sale by end of July.




looking forward to updates/more visuals


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Yes, sure, will keep updating.


----------



## Wendee

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



hbk_rey said:


> Yes, sure, will keep updating.



Thanks Rey. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures. So far, it looks beautiful. I can't wait until it's available.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



Wendee said:


> Thanks Rey. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures. So far, it looks beautiful. I can't wait until it's available.



Glad to hear that.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Proto done, pls check 1st post.


----------



## Ladd

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

Nice work, Rey!


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



rockgranite79 said:


> In for Damasteel and trits!





timextoxlive said:


> I'm definitely in for Damasteel & trits!




Rey,
Count me in and take my money. 
One more Damasteel with trits.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

First thought is 0.2-3-25-100 lumens on Nichia, but we just found that 0.2lm is barely noticeable. pictures below:


----------



## gunga

perfect! That's why it's called moonlight mode!


----------



## Wendee

0.2 is good in the middle of the night. I use 0.09 now on my bedside table flashlight. I was worried 0.2 might be too bright. :shrug:

Update: I just tried out 0.2 lumens in a dark room using my Archer 2A V3 and it's definitely bright enough for middle of the night navigation and maybe a little too bright if trying to find something on the bedside table right beside me, in the middle of the night (I'll try it tonight). 

I hope you don't change the output levels because they seem great, as is (0.2, 3, 25, 100). :thumbsup:

The flashlights look awesome! I'm really looking forward to when they're ready. Beautiful.


----------



## bigburly912

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*

I've not been let down by a reylight yet. I'd be all over the brass. And if you offer trits installed I'd jump on that too


----------



## egginator1

I in for a damasteel and brass if there is a slot available.


----------



## phosphor22

Yep .2 is perfect for the lowest mode -- middle of the night navigation.
Looking forward to the brass.


----------



## gunga

Yes. Please don't change it!


----------



## YummyBacon!

I'd love that slotted Damascus style head offered in brass. The levels on the AAA Cu & Ti tool Reylights seems good as is, although an additional
higher level would be welcome on the larger AA light.


----------



## helios123

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight*

Im definitely in for one or two brass! Im happy with the light levels, 0.2 especially!


----------



## uncle wong

May i know the size of the flashlight 
Thanks


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Rey, is there any chance you could have tailcaps like the Darma 4 made as an option for brass so trits could be added? Lights look great!


----------



## hbk_rey

uncle wong said:


> May i know the size of the flashlight
> Thanks


Brass= 20.5*91mm
Dama= 21x91mm


----------



## Mobileschoney

I'll be in for brass please.


----------



## hbk_rey

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Rey, is there any chance you could have tailcaps like the Darma 4 made as an option for brass so trits could be added? Lights look great!


Thanks for the nice idea, might take it into consideration. But no promise.


----------



## Croquette

The brass design prototype is really great.

I might be in for one.

I also like the trit slot design of the damascus head, but the fins and slots of the tail are the reason I gave the Rey Ti light. Not my cup of tea.

But again, the two lights are beautiful and the mode spacing and led choice are great !


----------



## Gratefuljellyphish

Im in for one brass 
and one Damascus with trits please


----------



## Wendee

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



hbk_rey said:


> Will support both AA and 14500. Nichia 219B.





hbk_rey said:


> First thought is 0.2-3-25-100 lumens on Nichia, but we just found that 0.2lm is barely noticeable.



Hi Rey,

Can you please tell me what the output levels would be using a 14500 battery with the Nichia brass flashlight? 

Are you going to keep the "0.2-3-25-100" levels using a standard AA battery or did you decide to increase the firefly level? 

I'm really looking forward to this flashlight.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



Wendee said:


> Hi Rey,
> 
> Can you please tell me what the output levels would be using a 14500 battery with the Nichia brass flashlight?
> 
> Are you going to keep the "0.2-3-25-100" levels using a standard AA battery or did you decide to increase the firefly level?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this flashlight.



The proto has XPL HI in it, with an AA, it is 0.2-3-25-100 lumens, 14500, it must be higher at each level, not tested yet though. 
With Nichia+AA, I believe it will be even less than 0.2. 

I can't decide it yet, too many choices. Nichia vs. XPL HI? or 50-50? all brass or 50% copper?


----------



## gunga

I'd go 50/50 on Nichia. If copper is an option it's likely to be more popular.


----------



## Wendee

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



hbk_rey said:


> The proto has XPL HI in it, with an AA, it is 0.2-3-25-100 lumens, 14500, it must be higher at each level, not tested yet though.
> With Nichia+AA, I believe it will be even less than 0.2.
> 
> I can't decide it yet, too many choices. Nichia vs. XPL HI? or 50-50? all brass or 50% copper?



I have an XP-L HI light (AA/14500) and I find the hotspot too concentrated (small/bright) for me to use the light indoors. My Nichia lights (AA) have a much nicer beam (to me) and color rendition, so I'll vote for Nichia. 

I'd buy a copper one because copper handles heat very well. I prefer the look and patina of brass though so maybe I'd have to buy one of each. 

Both copper and Nichia are very popular on CPF so I'll bet if you made a copper light with Nichia, you'd sell them _very _quickly. I'd be worried that you'd sell them all before I had a chance to buy one. :sweat:


----------



## phosphor22

gunga said:


> I'd go 50/50 on Nichia. If copper is an option it's likely to be more popular.



+1 -- this sounds good to me as well


----------



## hbk_rey

[FONT=微软雅黑]Tested XPL-HI(3D U6)[/FONT]
[FONT=微软雅黑]1.5V:0.2--3---20--95lm[/FONT]
[FONT=微软雅黑]4.2V;0.3--7--90--370lm

Will be using V2, could have extra 5 lumens. 

Tested Nichia 219B 4500K, 1.5V 90 LM at high.
XPG2 1A， 1.5V [/FONT][FONT=微软雅黑]110LM at high.[/FONT][FONT=微软雅黑] [/FONT]


----------



## hbk_rey

The efficiency might be not as good as we expected. Asked factory to re-deisgn the driver again.


----------



## Tejasandre

Very nice. I'd be in for a brass one.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



Wendee said:


> I have an XP-L HI light (AA/14500) and I find the hotspot too concentrated (small/bright) for me to use the light indoors. My Nichia lights (AA) have a much nicer beam (to me) and color rendition, so I'll vote for Nichia.
> 
> I'd buy a copper one because copper handles heat very well. I prefer the look and patina of brass though so maybe I'd have to buy one of each.
> 
> Both copper and Nichia are very popular on CPF so I'll bet if you made a copper light with Nichia, you'd sell them _very _quickly. I'd be worried that you'd sell them all before I had a chance to buy one. :sweat:



I'll buy 2 and save one for wendee. Got ya covered girl


----------



## Wendee

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



Offgridled said:


> I'll buy 2 and save one for wendee. Got ya covered girl



LOL, that made my day. You're so nice! 
Really though, I bet Rey would sell all the copper/Nichia ones in a single day. It wouldn't surprise me. I hope he decides to make the copper ones.


----------



## helios123

If there's a copper version I'm definitely in for that one..might have to buy two, a brass and a copper. Just take my money!!!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: EOI: ReyLight Damascus and BRASS AA Flashlight (New design updated)*



Wendee said:


> LOL, that made my day. You're so nice!
> Really though, I bet Rey would sell all the copper/Nichia ones in a single day. It wouldn't surprise me. I hope he decides to make the copper ones.



I totally agree love nichia 219. Copper would make an amazing combination. I'll keep my eyes out for sure


----------



## YummyBacon!

Nichia all the way, please.



hbk_rey said:


> [FONT=微软雅黑]Tested XPL-HI(3D U6)[/FONT]
> [FONT=微软雅黑]1.5V:0.2--3---20--95lm[/FONT]
> [FONT=微软雅黑]4.2V;0.3--7--90--370lm
> 
> Will be using V2, could have extra 5 lumens.
> 
> Tested Nichia 219B 4500K, 1.5V 90 LM at high.
> XPG2 1A， 1.5V [/FONT][FONT=微软雅黑]110LM at high.[/FONT]


----------



## RGRAY

Rey, it sounds good but it needs trits.


----------



## hbk_rey

Improved driver, with more components, pill and bodies must be re-machined to be a little longer.


----------



## Ladd

Good things take time.


----------



## gunga

Nice levels!


----------



## Wendee

Yes, nice levels.

I'm looking forward to seeing the levels for the Nichia version too. I'm so curious to know what the max output would be with a 14500 battery (we can use 14500 with the Nichia version too, I think?)


----------



## mcbrat

Did someone say copper....


----------



## phosphor22

mcbrat said:


> Did someone say copper....




well, if I didn't I am now..._copper_


----------



## Tejasandre

You ready for my money yet?


----------



## Wendee

Hi Rey,

Will the brass with Nichia be able to use a 14500 battery? If so, will the long protected Sanyo UR14500P (Keeppower, Orbtronic) fit in the flashlight? 
Battery dimensions are 52.9mm by 14.6mm (for the Orbtronic). 

Thanks


----------



## hbk_rey

Wendee said:


> Hi Rey,
> 
> Will the brass with Nichia be able to use a 14500 battery? If so, will the long protected Sanyo UR14500P (Keeppower, Orbtronic) fit in the flashlight?
> Battery dimensions are 52.9mm by 14.6mm (for the Orbtronic).
> 
> Thanks



Sorry for late reply. I'm busy with finding a new job. Yes, it will fit protected, button top 14500.


----------



## bigburly912

I can't wait for this one to get done. No matter how it ends up it will be a good light


----------



## gunga

Check out my review for my impressions (link to follow). 

This is a great light!

It's here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...in-progress)&p=4972964&viewfull=1#post4972964


----------



## Wendee

gunga said:


> Check out my review for my impressions (link to follow).
> 
> This is a great light!



What what? You got one Gunga? Are you serious or joking? Are you in the right thread? Is it the ReyLight you have?


----------



## gunga

Yes ma'am. It's a ReyLight Pineapple (actual name).

Here it is next to a thrunite T10t.


----------



## Wendee

It's as pretty as I thought it would be .

I can't believe you have a completed light!  This thread was so quiet for months, I thought the project was put on hold (or even cancelled), then poof! It magically appears without warning. Cool!
Well, I have a million questions so I guess it's best to just wait for your review before asking anything.


----------



## gunga

My review is up. It's the ReyLight Pineapple proto. Btw, pre-order price is $36!? Wow!


----------



## Wendee

gunga said:


> My review is up. It's the ReyLight Pineapple proto. Btw, pre-order price is $36!? Wow!



$36.00? You must be kidding! Where do I buy one? I guess that info is in your review. Going to find it now. I assume it's in the 'reviews' thread. Thanks gunga!


----------



## gunga

I accidentally posted it twice. I'll get the second thread deleted. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...in-progress)&p=4972964&viewfull=1#post4972964

The pre-order is at Banggood 

http://m.banggood.com/ReyLight-Bras...ini-EDC-LED-Flashlight-AA14500-p-1085617.html


----------



## Wendee

Gunga, do you know which company manufactured the light for Banggood?


----------



## gunga

No. I'm afraid not.


----------



## Kamerat

Pre-ordered


----------



## Wendee

I pre-ordered too. 

Gunga has a review thread for this light. He's going to ask Rey about the low voltage warning/cut-off and also find out if there's a battery level indicator function. I think Rey mentioned those would be features, if I remember correctly. :thinking:


----------



## DellSuperman

gunga said:


> I accidentally posted it twice. I'll get the second thread deleted.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...in-progress)&p=4972964&viewfull=1#post4972964
> 
> The pre-order is at Banggood
> 
> http://m.banggood.com/ReyLight-Bras...ini-EDC-LED-Flashlight-AA14500-p-1085617.html


Thanks for the link @Gunga
Order placed..


----------



## gunga

Your welcome. At that price, I'll probably pick up a couple more. And use yellow and green trits.


----------



## gunga

Wendee said:


> Gunga has a review thread for this light. He's going to ask Rey about the low voltage warning/cut-off and also find out if there's a battery level indicator function. I think Rey mentioned those would be features, if I remember correctly. :thinking:




So I did some independent testing and consulted Rey. 

There is no low voltage protection nor battery indicator (which I don't think was ever promised). The circuit is multi voltage (1.5 and 4.2V) so I assume it was too complicated to set up low voltage protection.


----------



## timextoxlive

Has anyone heard if damasteel with pre-installed tritium is still happening?

I'm pre-ordering the brass, but I'm really hoping to see a second version!


----------



## gunga

I think it's still happening


----------



## light-modder

Any idea when they will ship for the pre-order? Or when/if the clip will be made thicker/stronger?


----------



## gunga

The production clip is supposed to be thicker. I think Banggood says October 10 but I'm not sure it's accurate.


----------



## Tejasandre

I'm in.


----------



## uncle wong

Pre-Ordered 1 unit too. Thanks gunga for the review. Hopefully i will not regret [emoji2]


----------



## Tixx

How Awesome! Glad I checked this thread!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Preordered, thanks for the review Mike!


----------



## Offgridled

Pre-ordered mine. Great review and great light.


----------



## hbk_rey

#1 post, updated, thanks.


----------



## hbk_rey

hbk_rey said:


> #1 post, updated, thanks.


Bump.


----------



## phosphor22

Ordered mine Rey! Any idea when the first batch might ship?


----------



## gunga

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

Last I heard was first week of November.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

I just pre-ordered mine.

But I can't wait for the *Damascus.*
Is that 5 trits around the head, 6 around the tail and one in the clicky?
It looks better then I imagined.


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

Sorry double post, but don't forget copper (with 12 trits).


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

I thought this one was going to be in Damascus with trits in head and tail?


----------



## egginator1

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

I just pre-ordered 2 myself. Thanks for the review Gunga and thanks to Rgray for the heads up. Looks like a great little light. Great price too!


----------



## mcbrat

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



RGRAY said:


> I thought this one was going to be in Damascus with trits in head and tail?


It is, that's just the prototype...


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



RGRAY said:


> Sorry double post, but don't forget copper (with 12 trits).



The damascus has 3 slots in head, (it will be 6 if you install trits in the teardrops too.) 6 around tail, and 1 in the clicky button.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



egginator1 said:


> I just pre-ordered 2 myself. Thanks for the review Gunga and thanks to Rgray for the heads up. Looks like a great little light. Great price too!


Thanks for the order.


----------



## egginator1

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



hbk_rey said:


> Thanks for the order.



Any idea when the Damascus will be available for pre-order/ or regular order?


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

Well I just pre-ordered another a gift for my dad. Love this light. Outstanding job guys.


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



hbk_rey said:


> The damascus has *3 *slots in head, (it will be 6 if you install trits in the teardrops too.) *6* around tail, and *1* in the clicky button.


Rey, 3, 6 and 1 is just right. :twothumbs
What size will they be
Will you have a sign up list, pre-order, deposit?
Any idea of how many or how long?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



RGRAY said:


> Rey, 3, 6 and 1 is just right. :twothumbs
> What size will they be
> Will you have a sign up list, pre-order, deposit?
> Any idea of how many or how long?



1.5*6mm size. I could get them glued. I'm now contacting with someone to buy the raw material. After making a sample, there will be a sigh up list or pre-pay.
I don't have much money to invest, the material is really expensive. Thinking to make 20-30pcs only. Estimated price is around 450$.


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

Thanks, Rey.
I'm in.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

Yes, we're going to turn this ugly black stick into Damascus ReyLight Lan.


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



hbk_rey said:


> Yes, we're going to turn this ugly black stick into Damascus ReyLight Lan.


YESSSSS!!!!!





I'M IN!

Now what color 10 trits?


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

Preordered my pinapple can't wait to get my hands on my second Rey light


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



hbk_rey said:


> The damascus has 3 slots in head, 6 around tail, and 1 in the clicky button.



Rey, what size trits so I can order 10


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



RGRAY said:


> Rey, what size trits so I can order 10


It is 1.5*6mm, I will include it in the order.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

Question. Is the trit included in the pineapple preorder?


----------



## gunga

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

No. $36 light does not include a $6 trit.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

So can I pay pal Rey another $6 for the trit?


----------



## gunga

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

I think Banggood is doing the sale. They don't install trits.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



Weld Inspector said:


> So can I pay pal Rey another $6 for the trit?


I will ask Banggood if they could provide any tritium.
They will do the packing and shipping, so I'm not able to add anything.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



hbk_rey said:


> I will ask Banggood if they could provide any tritium.
> They will do the packing and shipping, so I'm not able to add anything.



They are not going to sell tritium lately, you might order from me by paypal. Means, pineapple and trit will be shipped in different packages.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

OK I'd like to make arrangements for a trit for my pinapple then.


----------



## gunga

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

Can you install it?


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

I need nor land and a uv light correct?

So I need to spend a few more bucks on ebay


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



Weld Inspector said:


> I need nor land and a uv light correct?
> 
> So I need to spend a few more bucks on ebay


Norland 61 and the sunlight works fine


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

I think I can handle that


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*



Weld Inspector said:


> I think I can handle that


Yes the sunlight drys it pretty fast real ease to do. Enjoy


----------



## hatman

Congrats!

These must be something like twice as heavy as an aluminum version.

What advantage is there to using brass, please?

Thanks.


----------



## Thetasigma

Brass is aesthetically pleasing, develops a nice patina, good wear resistance, generally smooth threads, easy to machine, good thermal and electrical properties, and relatively durable. Overall system electrical conductivity can be better than aluminum depending on the alloy and environment. 

Downsides, it is more expensive than aluminum, and weight can be an issue in larger lights, but is fine in small lights like this.

Note that as far as exact properties are concerned, unless the particular alloys are known, the properties can vary by quite a bit.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: (Oct-11 updated)Pre-order: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 2*

+1 Well said theastigma. Great explanation.


----------



## hatman

Thetasigma said:


> Brass is aesthetically pleasing, develops a nice patina, good wear resistance, generally smooth threads, easy to machine, good thermal and electrical properties, and relatively durable. Overall system electrical conductivity can be better than aluminum depending on the alloy and environment.
> 
> Downsides, it is more expensive than aluminum, and weight can be an issue in larger lights, but is fine in small lights like this.
> 
> Note that as far as exact properties are concerned, unless the particular alloys are known, the properties can vary by quite a bit.



Thanks.

Does that wear-resistance mean it is less-prone to scratches than aluminum?


----------



## hbk_rey

hatman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Does that wear-resistance mean it is less-prone to scratches than aluminum?


The scratches on brass can be easily sanded, while the anodized aluminum will not recover.


----------



## Weld Inspector

Any word on shipping date on the brass yet?


----------



## hbk_rey

Oct-31 updated
Order was shipped and received by Banggood ware house, I think they will ship it very soon.


----------



## mikes1

hbk_rey said:


> Oct-31 updated
> Order was shipped and received by Banggood ware house, I think they will ship it very soon.




Yep I got shipping confirmation &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## hbk_rey

Glad to hear.


----------



## gunga

*Re: (Oct-31 updated)Arrived: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

Me too!


----------



## troutpool

I got shipping confirmation today too.


----------



## Tejasandre

No confirmation, but the site shows shipped.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: (Oct-31 updated)Arrived: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

Me too!


----------



## RGRAY

troutpool said:


> I got shipping confirmation today too.



Me too. 

Any more word on the Damascus?


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: (Oct-31 updated)Arrived: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

Got my shipping notice also [emoji106]


----------



## hbk_rey

RGRAY said:


> Me too. Any more word on the Damascus?


It's a bad news. We bought a 0.5m rod to make several samples, but it's not good. I'm trying to get other patterns from elsewhere. It will take long, don't have any idea when it can be finished. Maybe I will turn to titanium, it's easier to get.Sorry.


----------



## Offgridled

hbk_rey said:


> It's a bad news. We bought a 0.5m rod to make several samples, but it's not good. I'm trying to get other patterns from elsewhere. It will take long, don't have any idea when it can be finished. Maybe I will turn to titanium, it's easier to get.Sorry.


Totally understandable. Ti is another great choice


----------



## gunga

*Re: (Oct-31 updated)Arrived: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

Yes. Go ti...


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: (Oct-31 updated)Arrived: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

Ti sounds good to me too!


----------



## eraursls1984

hbk_rey said:


> It's a bad news. We bought a 0.5m rod to make several samples, but it's not good. I'm trying to get other patterns from elsewhere. It will take long, don't have any idea when it can be finished. Maybe I will turn to titanium, it's easier to get.Sorry.


Ti would be a great way to get it going while you continue to find the right Damascus. Then you could just make a limited number in Damascus.


----------



## Weld Inspector

What about brass instead of the dama rey? U have the two proto is brass right? I can't speak for everyone but I would Def grab a second brass design.


----------



## hbk_rey

Weld Inspector said:


> What about brass instead of the dama rey? U have the two proto is brass right? I can't speak for everyone but I would Def grab a second brass design.


Sorry, don't have any plan to release two brass lights in the same period.


----------



## hbk_rey

OP Updated, drives available.


----------



## mcbrat

cool!


----------



## RGRAY

I really would like Damascus, but a *copper *light with 10 green trits would be nice too.


----------



## hbk_rey

RGRAY said:


> I really would like Damascus, but a *copper *light with 10 green trits would be nice too.


Am contacting a US supplier, the cost is way too much, twice expensive than the Sweden one. Maybe we have to go for Titanium or copper version. Must make a quick decision.

only 2 months left before Chinese New Year, we'll have a 15 days holiday.


----------



## uncle wong

hbk_rey said:


> Am contacting a US supplier, the cost is way too much, twice expensive than the Sweden one. Maybe we have to go for Titanium or copper version. Must make a quick decision.
> 
> only 2 months left before Chinese New Year, we'll have a 15 days holiday.



Appreciate all the effort you put through to make this happen . 
Btw, received shipping notification from banggood. Brass AA Nichia coming soon.
Thank you.


----------



## gunga

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

I'd go ti.


----------



## cclin

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

:naughty:Copper or Heat-coloured titanium or Sandblast finish titanium


----------



## gunga

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

Copper is kinda neat but I'm not sure about the patina and trits with Norland etc.


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

Ti would be pretty nice I think.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

I would love to see one of these in copper but I sure wouldn't pass a Ti version up either. My Tri-Ti from Rey is in my pocket as I type this.


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*






Received today. Thanks


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*



uncle wong said:


> Received today. Thanks


Sweet Wong can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

Thanks for the report.


----------



## maukka

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

Since this was requested. The spectrum of the new 219CT in the Pineapple.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

1 more vote for copper

And I can't let my ti triple rey out of my sight either.

Still waiting on my pinapple already have a fresh purple trit waiting to be installed in the switch.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

My Pineapple arrived today and I can say with 100% honesty that I will buy the next version to be released if at all possible, outstanding!


----------



## timextoxlive

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

1 more vote for Ti

Just got my Pineapple - I love it! Looking at tritium options now!


----------



## derfyled

*Re: (Nov-4 updated)Drivers : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219*

If you make a TI one, you may end up with my money...


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Got mine today... 
Everything is very well made except 2 little points. 

1) my emitter seem a little off centered. Probably can be fixed by realigning the reflector.. 

2) tailcap o-ring was broken upon arrival; got twisted up with the clip but thankfully it came with 2 spares so 1 went straight in. 

Overall, im happy with what i have & definitely a good purchase.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

My pineapple arrived today love it!

I see a small hairline defect in the dome of my emitter will probably just dedome the emitter to solve this 

I've never seen a low this low? At first I thought it wasn't on! This will take a little getting used to but I love my reylight #2

Thanks so much Rey


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



DellSuperman said:


> Got mine today...
> Everything is very well made except 2 little points.
> 
> 1) my emitter seem a little off centered. Probably can be fixed by realigning the reflector..
> 
> 2) tailcap o-ring was broken upon arrival; got twisted up with the clip but thankfully it came with 2 spares so 1 went straight in.
> 
> Overall, im happy with what i have & definitely a good purchase.



Sorry about the uncentered. I made a bad decision on the packing box, the brass AA is too heavy for elastic to hold tight. Should've used some foam or EVA.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Weld Inspector said:


> My pineapple arrived today love it!
> 
> I see a small hairline defect in the dome of my emitter will probably just dedome the emitter to solve this
> 
> I've never seen a low this low? At first I thought it wasn't on! This will take a little getting used to but I love my reylight #2
> 
> Thanks so much Rey


Hi,
Hairline? would you pls pm me a photo? like to send you another LED if you can do reflow.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

May take me a day or two I'll have to remove the driver can't quite get a photo of it with my phone.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

My 2 lights arrived today no problem with packaging at all. Light work very well. Great job on these. Tint is beautiful throws very well with a large hot spot . Very nice indeed


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am so excited, mine should be here tomorrow, in the meantime, I ordered the 18350/18650 Titanium host with trits & clips, thanks Rey!


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I am so excited, mine should be here tomorrow, in the meantime, I ordered the 18350/18650 Titanium host with traits & clips, thanks Rey!



You will not be disappointed with either. The Pineapple's beam does have a few rings for the white wall hunters out there but the tint is absolutely amazing. In practical use there's a very nice hot spot with more than enough spill to be used as an EDC. I carried mine to work for several days and was more than pleased. The weight of the brass really makes the feel of the light more substantial than the size would lead you to expect as well. And as for the Tri-Ti host I enjoy mine. If yours is like mine you'll need to be picky with your 18650 selection. All my Samsung 2600mah cells fit but only one of my 30Q batteries will work. For the 18350 body though either my KeepPowers or my AWs fit fine.


----------



## Tejasandre

Got mine today. Very well done. Has unexpected heft for an AA. Low is really low, as had been noted. Clip seems sturdy. Must be the updated one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejasandre

Very nice warm beam, decent throw on alkaline & really nice color rendering. Comparing it to a triple 219c. I did see the rings that were mentioned in a previous review.

Beam shots


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Force patina with vinegar and boiled egg.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Rec'd mine today-and I LOVE If! Excellent Moonlight, good spacing on the modes. Led well centered. Installed the
Trit without problem. I will put it through its paces and report back later. Thanks Rey, another HOME RUN!!


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



uncle wong said:


> Force patina with vinegar and boiled egg.



Cool. Never seen it done.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

That's cool, must try.


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Rec'd mine today-and I LOVE If! Excellent Moonlight, good spacing on the modes. Led well centered. Installed the
> Trit without problem. I will put it through its paces and report back later. Thanks Rey, another HOME RUN!!



+1 regarding all these thoughts (haven't put the trit in yet though) - its a winner - and my third ReyLight!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> That's cool, must try.


+1 Its a must try.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

My version of aged Pineapple


----------



## gunga

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

It looks nice and ripe! I have to try that. How durable is the patina?


----------



## YummyBacon!

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

There you go-looks great! How did you achieve this more natural aged brass look if I could ask. 



DellSuperman said:


> My version of aged Pineapple


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



gunga said:


> It looks nice and ripe! I have to try that. How durable is the patina?


I can't give a definite answer yet cause ive only carried it for 2 days. 


YummyBacon! said:


> There you go-looks great! How did you achieve this more natural aged brass look if I could ask.




I used Jeff Clubb's method:

Birchwood Casey Perma Blue (liquid gun blue).

I polished it up with brass to remove all oxidation first then clean it up with alcohol.
Then applied 1 layer of the gun blue with a sponge, wait for about 2-3 mins before applying the another.
I did about 3-4 layers before getting to this darkness...


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Another reason this light qualifies for the "Most Diverse Power Sources":it runs well on Eneloop AAA, AA and Alkaline AAA AND AA, and Lithium Primary(Energizer Ultimate) AA and AAA, AND Lithium Rechargeable, 10440 and 14500!!' I tried all the above and no surprise(because Rey delivers). In a crisis, if you use AAA format-lithium, Alkalie, NIMH, I would recommend wrapping the smaller cells with dollar bills to ensure they do not rattle-plus you have a backup stash of cash! The more
I use this light the more I love it! Can we have another run with copper, Titanium, more Damascus or Mokume?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Another reason this light qualifies for the "Most Diverse Power Sources":it runs well on Eneloop AAA, AA and Alkaline AAA AND AA, and Lithium Primary(Energizer Ultimate) AA and AAA, AND Lithium Rechargeable, 10440 and 14500!!' I tried all the above and no surprise(because Rey delivers). In a crisis, if you use AAA format-lithium, Alkalie, NIMH, I would recommend wrapping the smaller cells with dollar bills to ensure they do not rattle-plus you have a backup stash of cash! The more
> I use this light the more I love it! Can we have another run with copper, Titanium, more Damascus or Mokume?



Thanks for the info, didn't realize it could use AA/10440 also. Am protoing a Titanium one (the dama design). Would make a dama next year.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I would be glad to review it for you...


----------



## gunga

Hmmm. Me too. 

Don't think it needs a review though.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Another reason this light qualifies for the "Most Diverse Power Sources":it runs well on Eneloop AAA, AA and Alkaline AAA AND AA, and Lithium Primary(Energizer Ultimate) AA and AAA, AND Lithium Rechargeable, 10440 and 14500!!' I tried all the above and no surprise(because Rey delivers). In a crisis, if you use AAA format-lithium, Alkalie, NIMH, I would recommend wrapping the smaller cells with dollar bills to ensure they do not rattle-plus you have a backup stash of cash! The more
> I use this light the more I love it! Can we have another run with copper, Titanium, more Damascus or Mokume?





hbk_rey said:


> Thanks for the info, didn't realize it could use AA/10440 also. Am protoing a Titanium one (the dama design). Would make a dama next year.



Just confirmed mine will also run on a AAA using a 3mm thick magnet on the negative end of the battery.


----------



## Mobileschoney

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

What about button top vs flat top 14500's, will the light work with either battery?


----------



## Mobileschoney

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Someone on Flashlight Fanatics confirmed flat tops will work, that's really what I was trying to find out. Looking forward to getting mine!


----------



## mcbrat

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Yep


----------



## Mobileschoney

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Thanks mcbrat! I was pretty sure that was you but I'm never 100 percent sure when crossing forums who's who 🤔


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Mobileschoney said:


> What about button top vs flat top 14500's, will the light work with either battery?



Yes, there are Springs at both ends....


----------



## mcbrat

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Yes, there are Springs at both ends....



there's no spring on the driver side on mine....


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



mcbrat said:


> there's no spring on the driver side on mine....



Mine either?


----------



## gunga

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Me too.


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Yes, there are Springs at both ends....




Not on mine.

I do have a wobbly switch button though; haven't figured out how to shim it or correct it in some other way. Really like this light; have to get another I think.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



phosphor22 said:


> Not on mine.
> 
> I do have a wobbly switch button though; haven't figured out how to shim it or correct it in some other way. Really like this light; have to get another I think.



Borrow this from Tom E:
For the button, what I did was move the rubber boot inside the collar instead of outside, as it came. To me it feels a bit better, works well. I added some Nyogel where the cap makes contact to the brass collar and the end cap assembly. There's still some wobble but I find it acceptable.I fiddled with a couple o-rings in various places, but it took away the button press ability - not a good thing, so I didn't pursue the O-rings any further.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

There is no spring on driver side, mistake?


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Borrow this from Tom E:
> For the button, what I did was move the rubber boot inside the collar instead of outside, as it came. To me it feels a bit better, works well. I added some Nyogel where the cap makes contact to the brass collar and the end cap assembly. There's still some wobble but I find it acceptable.I fiddled with a couple o-rings in various places, but it took away the button press ability - not a good thing, so I didn't pursue the O-rings any further.




Thanks Rey - I'll try this!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> There is no spring on driver side, mistake?


Mine dont have a spring on the driver side too...


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

No spring on my driver either


----------



## gunga

Hey folks. I just wanted to address a few switch issues people have noted with the pineapple. 

The wobbly or sloppy switch is due to excessive space between the button and the actual switch. I solve this by adding a couple layers of sticker material (I use spare glow sticker material) to take up the slack. I prefer adding it to the switch rather then the steel button. Seems like a more reliable location. 








The second issue is that of wobbly tailstanding because the steel button protrudes slightly. The only real solution is to add a thin spacer between the button and the tailcap (unless you want to try removing material from the button, not recommended). Unfortunately the space is very tight and no available washer or spacer fits. One can shift the switch assembly down internally with spacers but that actually makes the switch more sloppy. Conversely, the fix to reduce slop in the button makes tailstanding worse. So keep that in mind. 

So the wobbly button can be fixed. The wobbly tailstanding cannot. 

I've read of people moving the rubber boot inside brass collar. That might improve feel but it also makes the light less waterproof since the rubber boot is used as a seal behind the button.


----------



## YummyBacon!

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Thank you very much!



DellSuperman said:


> I can't give a definite answer yet cause ive only carried it for 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> I used Jeff Clubb's method:
> 
> Birchwood Casey Perma Blue (liquid gun blue).
> 
> I polished it up with brass to remove all oxidation first then clean it up with alcohol.
> Then applied 1 layer of the gun blue with a sponge, wait for about 2-3 mins before applying the another.
> I did about 3-4 layers before getting to this darkness...


----------



## phosphor22

gunga said:


> Hey folks. I just wanted to address a few switch issues people have noted with the pineapple.
> 
> The wobbly or sloppy switch is due to excessive space between the button and the actual switch. I solve this by adding a couple layers of sticker material (I use spare glow sticker material) to take up the slack. I prefer adding it to the switch rather then the steel button. Seems like a more reliable location.
> 
> View attachment 4138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139
> 
> 
> The second issue is that of wobbly tailstanding because the steel button protrudes slightly. The only real solution is to add a thin spacer between the button and the tailcap (unless you want to try removing material from the button, not recommended). Unfortunately the space is very tight and no available washer or spacer fits. One can shift the switch assembly down internally with spacers but that actually makes the switch more sloppy. Conversely, the fix to reduce slop in the button makes tailstanding worse. So keep that in mind.
> 
> So the wobbly button can be fixed. The wobbly tailstanding cannot.
> 
> I've read of people moving the rubber boot inside brass collar. That might improve feel but it also makes the light less waterproof since the rubber boot is used as a seal behind the button.



Fabulous - tried adding a couple layers to the switch button to build it up a bit - no more sloppy wobble! thanks gunga


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



mcbrat said:


> there's no spring on the driver side on mine....



Wow, I guess the pain meds are even better than I realized-I'm seeing things that aren't there. The funny thing is that even though there is no spring at the head, the two different flat tops I tried both work. Thanks to Mick & everyone who caught my mistake....


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Polished the light and put it in the vinegar with boiled egg last Sunday, after 4 days, nearly nothing happened, expect the SS button turned black.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Wow Rey u put the proto in that concoction?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Weld Inspector said:


> Wow Rey u put the proto in that concoction?



Yes, it's the proto of the incoming Ti version.


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Yes, it's the proto of the incoming Ti version.



Any ETA for the incoming Ti?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



phosphor22 said:


> Any ETA for the incoming Ti?



In this weekend.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Ti proto was done.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Cool! How do you like it?


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Looks sweet


----------



## YummyBacon!

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Very nice!


----------



## NICSAK

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Love it!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



gunga said:


> Cool! How do you like it?



It might be polished too much from what I saw in the pic. Will see it in real tomorrow.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Expected price for Ti full of trits?


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

This looks very fine - details soon I hope!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

The proto did not look very good. Seems it is matt polishing, while the machining trace is visible, already sent it back for rework.

Driver is same used in Brass pineapple, 9K Hz.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Cool. Thanks for the update!


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Waiting


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Code in OP : ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Brass pineapple available now on Massdrop.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Just saw that! Cool.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Re-polished, looks a lot better now.


----------



## Croquette

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

really nice design ! Like it more than the brass one.


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

How about the pocket clip? Screw or same like the brass?


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I'm pretty sure it's the same as the brass one.


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I think your light is dirty. 



Great job on the patina!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

At first, I thought the not good beam is due to the brass reflection. Then the same thing happened on the Ti proto.
Realized something and I asked the factory to dispose the old reflectors, and make some new ones. Below is a picture, it looks perfect now, no ringy at all,and a little bit more throw.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Time to reorder. :/


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Tejasandre said:


> Time to reorder. :/



I will provide some,if you'd like to replace the old one. no charge and free shipping. You might send me 1.5$ extra for a tracking number.


----------



## YummyBacon!

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Great CS here!


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Wow. Sounds great.


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Hi Rey - 

Love the Pineapple I have!

Will the two I recently ordered on Massdrop have the original reflector or this new reflector? (I prefer the original slightly floodier beam). If these have the new reflector, can I get a couple original reflectors?

[_Great customer service,_ as usual to offer to send replacements for those who want them!]


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> I will provide some,if you'd like to replace the old one. no charge and free shipping. You might send me 1.5$ extra for a tracking number.



Hi Rey, 
May i know what do you means by replace the old one ? Thanks 

Uncle Wong


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



uncle wong said:


> Hi Rey,
> May i know what do you means by replace the old one ? Thanks
> 
> Uncle Wong


 The first batch has a ringy beam, which some member don't like. We improved this for the 2nd batch. If you don't like the ringy, I can send you a new reflector to replace with.


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> The first batch has a ringy beam, which some member don't like. We improved this for the 2nd batch. If you don't like the ringy, I can send you a new reflector to replace with.



Thanks. I would like to have the new reflector.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



uncle wong said:


> Thanks. I would like to have the new reflector.



Pls pm me your shipping address.


----------



## staticx57

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Would like a new reflector as well


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



staticx57 said:


> Would like a new reflector as well



If you need a tracking, pls pp 1.5$ to [email protected]
If not, I will send it directly.


----------



## staticx57

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Rey, would no the need tracking. Would appreciate sending. Do you need my address?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



staticx57 said:


> Rey, would no the need tracking. Would appreciate sending. Do you need my address?



I have it, thanks.


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Pls pm me your shipping address.



Payment sent . Pls check . 
Thank You.


----------



## hbk_rey

All reflectors shipped:


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Thank you very much to you.


----------



## Mobileschoney

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Much appreciated!


----------



## staticx57

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Thannk you very Rey!


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Was one of those for me Rey? I'd like to try the new reflector too.


----------



## wimmer21

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



uncle wong said:


>



I want this please.




gunga said:


> I think your light is dirty.



You think he'll let me have it?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Tejasandre said:


> Was one of those for me Rey? I'd like to try the new reflector too.




Sorry, can't find you in the inbox or list? Pls PM me your shipping address.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Sorry, can't find you in the inbox or list? Pls PM me your shipping address.



Thank you. Pm sent.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Tejasandre said:


> Thank you. Pm sent.



Got it, thanks.


----------



## pjbrendel

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Looking to get one of these and just wondering how it turns on and off and cycles through the modes.
Thanks!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



pjbrendel said:


> Looking to get one of these and just wondering how it turns on and off and cycles through the modes.
> Thanks!



Click to on and off. half click to cycle modes, moon-low-mid-high. Starts at moon by default. no memory.


----------



## pjbrendel

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Thank You


----------



## dansciurus

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Hey dudes, looking all over to buy one of these. Banggood says they are in Stock but not sure about that. When I send it to the cart, it pops up with a big X. Was this a batch run light?


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

That's where I got mine & am able to get all the way to the checkout with one in the cart just now.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



dansciurus said:


> Hey dudes, looking all over to buy one of these. Banggood says they are in Stock but not sure about that. When I send it to the cart, it pops up with a big X. Was this a batch run light?



Don't think BG has run out of the batch, maybe it's a web system error. If you don't mind, you can send me paypal, I still have some, the 2nd version.


----------



## hombreluhrs

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Rey, was any info posted on how to remove the reflector? If not, can you help me out ? Thanks


----------



## dansciurus

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Don't think BG has run out of the batch, maybe it's a web system error. If you don't mind, you can send me paypal, I still have some, the 2nd version.


Thanks for that. I made it work, it was an error with the cart. It was not letting me add the flashlight because I already had the tritium in the cart. It worked out fine once I made two separate checkouts, one for the light, and one for the tritium. 
Now I see from your response, and from reading parts of the thread that I might have ordered the first model. If so, it just gives me more of a reason to open it up to add some v10 to the emitter base. Looks like he started using a different reflector.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



dansciurus said:


> Thanks for that. I made it work, it was an error with the cart. It was not letting me add the flashlight because I already had the tritium in the cart. It worked out fine once I made two separate checkouts, one for the light, and one for the tritium.
> Now I see from your response, and from reading parts of the thread that I might have ordered the first model. If so, it just gives me more of a reason to open it up to add some v10 to the emitter base. Looks like he started using a different reflector.



Pls check the 1st post. The old reflector is a little ringy, but more floody.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Ti Lan will be available after Chinese New Year.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Ti Lan will be available after Chinese New Year.



Will these be available with trits already installed or will that be left to the end user? If it's the latter I need to order a few to be prepared.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Ti Lan will be available after Chinese New Year.



Has pricing been set?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



jdboy said:


> Will these be available with trits already installed or will that be left to the end user? If it's the latter I need to order a few to be prepared.



It will be left empty, don't know what colors do they really want.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Tejasandre said:


> Has pricing been set?



Maybe 49$?


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Maybe 49$?



I'm gonna have to quit this forum. (After I buy this last light) & a boss. ...sigh.


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Received with Thanks


----------



## hbk_rey

Glad to hear. I should've put them in two different bags, hope the plastic didn't scratch the reflector.


----------



## uncle wong

hbk_rey said:


> Glad to hear. I should've put them in two different bags, hope the plastic didn't scratch the reflector.



Good packaging. Thank you very much.


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Looks pretty fine Rey - looking forward to this!



hbk_rey said:


> Ti Lan will be available after Chinese New Year.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Can't wait to get my hands on reylight #3


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

One is these is not like the other...


----------



## YummyBacon!

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Thats a nice looking light-glad I waited for Ti.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

You will not be disappointed. If you liked the brass pineapple, you will love the Ti Lan (that is the current name). 
.


----------



## YummyBacon!

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Hi Mike, I have not purchased the brass because generally I prefer AAA lights. However, the Ti Lan has a bit
nicer styling (mostly because of the added slots!!!) And of course, it will be lighter in weight. I'm glad you got
to preview it. I plan to buy an extra clip & remove the clip portion and retain the split ring hole for Anti-Roll.
And load up those slots




gunga said:


> You will not be disappointed. If you liked the brass pineapple, you will love the Ti Lan (that is the current name).
> .


----------



## troutpool

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

uncle wong, can you tell us how you achieved that fine patina on the light in post #296?


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

The pineapple is awesome save for being on the heavy side for edc. Can't wait for TI.


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



troutpool said:


> uncle wong, can you tell us how you achieved that fine patina on the light in post #296?



Boiled Egg Patina.
1)i wash the metal with liquid dish soap and water, scrub them really well, and rinse them off thoroughly.
2)Boil eggs.
3)put them in a sealed plastic bag and smash the hell out of them.
4)Leave it over night and in the morning it should be done. 

Good luck


----------



## mikes1

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Is there a list for the Ti version if so can I get on it please? 

Mike


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Not yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Any friend in US could help me to pick up this laptop? Really need one for the long holiday.
Here is a website to check the stock availability.


I found it’s available in below 3 areas. 
Teterboro NJ 07608
Richmond CA 94806
Federal Way WA 98003


If you’re near and to help, pls PM me.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Sorry Rey, nuthin neAr me


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Second last shippment before Chinese New Year. Reflector.


----------



## Thetasigma

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Any friend in US could help me to pick up this laptop? Really need one for the long holiday.
> Here is a website to check the stock availability.
> 
> 
> I found it’s available in below 3 areas.
> Teterboro NJ 07608
> Richmond CA 94806
> Federal Way WA 98003
> 
> 
> If you’re near and to help, pls PM me.



Doesn't appear to be any near me either, hopefully you find someone in one of those areas.

Nice work on the Reylight Lan, Rey. It turned out quite nice from the looks of gunga's review.
Still enjoying the Pineapple too, very handy inspection light due to the fantastic LED in it, definitely my favorite LED to date, excellent and clean tint, perfect CCT, good CRI, low vF and good output.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Hey folks, my review of the ReyLight Ti Lan is found here!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

@Darien 

Your inbox is full.


----------



## Chrisdm

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

My wonderful Pineapple in good company. I love this light!






Chris


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Fits into the family quite well..


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Thanks for the nice pic.


----------



## mikes1

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Hey Rey,

How about an update for the Ti version


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Chrisdm said:


> My wonderful Pineapple in good company. I love this light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris



I like the patina bolt action pen


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



mikes1 said:


> Hey Rey,
> 
> How about an update for the Ti version



Hi,
It's in production, takes one month.


----------



## wimmer21

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Hi :wave:

I've been here before and didn't know where I was. There' are lights in here I must acquire.


----------



## Willadelphia

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*






It's become my favorite light. Perfect for checking pupils.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

You guys and your figet spinners

Also I have a couple Rey light edc pocket dump photos of my own, tho I don't have the ability to upload so if anyone is bored and will g to help let me know


----------



## jlemond

Hey Guys, Lan, and Rey.

I just purchases the pineapple on BangGood ($32 with a coupon code), will it have the new reflector? When will the Ti one be available? What size trits do these take?


----------



## hbk_rey

jlemond said:


> Hey Guys, Lan, and Rey.
> 
> I just purchases the pineapple on BangGood ($32 with a coupon code), will it have the new reflector? When will the Ti one be available? What size trits do these take?



Will send you a new reflector.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

The trits are 1.5x6mm.


----------



## jlemond

Hey Lan, thanks. Ill let you know fir sure which reflector it is when I get it. Unless your sure its the v1 reflector. Then Ill pm you my address once i get my account unlocked. Been lurking for years and a few posts here and there, but still dont uave an unlicked account. 

Gunga, thank you. Soon ill be pming you too. I have a few questions and I need glow tape.


----------



## hbk_rey

jlemond said:


> Hey Lan, thanks. Ill let you know fir sure which reflector it is when I get it. Unless your sure its the v1 reflector. Then Ill pm you my address once i get my account unlocked. Been lurking for years and a few posts here and there, but still dont uave an unlicked account.
> 
> Gunga, thank you. Soon ill be pming you too. I have a few questions and I need glow tape.



I'm sure it is the old reflector. Banggood is selling the 1st batch. Massdrop sold the 2nd batch.


----------



## hbk_rey

BTY, Looking forward to make a 3rd batch. Anything to be upgraded? The slightly wobble switch? Anything else?


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

How about XPL2 led, 5k or 4k colour temperatures in V5 bin. 
(450lumens/1000mA)


----------



## Chrisdm

hbk_rey said:


> BTY, Looking forward to make a 3rd batch. Anything to be upgraded? The slightly wobble switch? Anything else?


Thanks Rey, a much more stout pocket clip without the lanyard ring would make this and the Lan a truly perfect homerun... that lanyard hole pokes the palm of the hand, which makes it an uncomfortable annoyance to the majority of us that do not use lanyards. Also, the flimsy clip feels cheap compared to the rest of the light.

But most importantly, thank you for these awesome, affordable products!






Chris


----------



## troutpool

Rey, just sent you PM and PayPal for a replacement reflector for my Pineapple. Many Thanks!


----------



## phosphor22

Am with Chrisdm above - a thicker better clip would be nice.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Sure. I slightly shorter button to allow proper tailstanding. 

The clip, bigger, more rugged, no lanyard loop. 

Anything else is just personal preference. Nothing needs to be fixed (unless you can raise the pwm frequency even more, but 9KHz is great).


----------



## hbk_rey

Cannot see the icons to insert a picture.http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e324/395090663/QQ20170319001717_zpsrrletpyp.jpg


----------



## gunga

That clip is too short. Can you source the longer ti ones? Or just make the current ones bigger and thicker (the one that comes with the pineapple). Then you don't need to get the bodies drilled. 

Also, those clips are not springy enough. The clips deforms too easily.


----------



## Chrisdm

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

That clip is a great improvement. I doesnt really need to be longer, that will hold it just fine im sure, but longer would be better for visual/asthetic purposes. But i would take this clip as is any day over the current one, even pay a premium for it.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I have that clip. It really is too short. Trust me.


----------



## Thetasigma

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Chrisdm said:


> That clip is a great improvement. I doesnt really need to be longer, that will hold it just fine im sure, but longer would be better for visual/asthetic purposes. But i would take this clip as is any day over the current one, even pay a premium for it.



That clip is definitely too short, I have one.


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



gunga said:


> I have that clip. It really is too short. Trust me.





Thetasigma said:


> That clip is definitely too short, I have one.



I will agree with both these statements as its the clip that's on my Tri-Ti if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Yes. Same clip. It also bends too easily. The alloy is not ideal.


----------



## hbk_rey

Remove the lanyard hole. Make it thicker. Reduce the tail thread a bit, and there won't be a gap if people don't want a clip.


----------



## cclin

any possible for a Copper batch run??


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Cool idea. May as well try Alternative materials.


----------



## phosphor22

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

In favor of all those changes, Rey, and:

mmm...copper!


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I'm in for copper for sure


----------



## Weld Inspector

hbk_rey said:


> Cannot see the icons to insert a picture.http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e324/395090663/QQ20170319001717_zpsrrletpyp.jpg



Rey the one with the hammered finish is pretty wild, also the pinapple with the 18650/18350 pocket clip looks amazing


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Hey Rey, Love the light, I concur with Gunga & others on the clip and would buy two more in copper....


----------



## jlemond

Hey Rey, can you post the updated info on the Ti Lan here please.


----------



## Mobileschoney

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

In for copper!


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Don't copy it, but a more elegant, stronger clip looks like this.


----------



## Chrisdm

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Nice Mike!


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Yep. Oveready/Moddoo clip for Logan/El capitan.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Any word on the Ti Lan....or (fingers crossed) a run of copper pineapple?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Shipped one sample to MD last week. Very sadly that HongKong DHL warehouse was on fire, package was hold and returned. Shipped again yesterday. 6 days wasted. :mecry:


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Will do a copper Pineapple. Now working on Ti Lan sand blasting and heat blueing, Ti pen, REV 2 of Triple Ti. 
http://imgur.com/z5fSreU


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Will do a copper Pineapple. Now working on Ti Lan sand blasting and heat blueing, Ti pen, REV 2 of Triple Ti.
> http://imgur.com/z5fSreU



Hooboy exciting stuff! 

Let me know if you're selling any of the prototypes


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Pic link did not work, here again: http://i.imgur.com/z5fSreU.jpg


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I'm in for s pen! Waiting.


----------



## staticx57

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I will take one of all the above


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Rey, thrilled u are doing a copper run of the pineapple can't wait


----------



## uncle wong

Maybe Rey will use XPL for his copper reylight.


----------



## hbk_rey

New DHL package was signed, I think MD will lanuch it really soon.


----------



## hbk_rey




----------



## m95c

hbk_rey said:


>


Oh nice! Ti? Price? Availability?


----------



## hbk_rey

Yes, Ti. Will be on Massdrop on Tuesday maybe. They received the sample at weekend, and promised to launch with 2 days.


----------



## Weld Inspector

The ano Ti Lan looks amazing Rey, will that be an available option for purchase?


----------



## hbk_rey

Weld Inspector said:


> The ano Ti Lan looks amazing Rey, will that be an available option for purchase?




Sorry.
It will not be for sale.


----------



## hbk_rey




----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

What are we looking at? Production samples? A polished & a bead blasted?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Tejasandre said:


> What are we looking at? Production samples? A polished & a bead blasted?



Yes,
future production sample. Both are sand blasting, different size of sand, one looks grey, the other looks white. 
Pic #3, is a comprasion with the original.


----------



## ChibiM

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Looking good Rey. Sorry i didnt read the whole thread, but wil there be a Damascus version as well?


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Looks like I may have to buy three one of each and not to have get anodized because your ano Ti is beautiful. Wow just realized I'm gonna need 30 trits lol


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



ChibiM said:


> Looking good Rey. Sorry i didnt read the whole thread, but wil there be a Damascus version as well?



Yes, I hope so, still looking for the material.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Weld Inspector said:


> Looks like I may have to buy three one of each and not to have get anodized because your ano Ti is beautiful. Wow just realized I'm gonna need 30 trits lol



Which three?


----------



## ChibiM

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Yes, I hope so, still looking for the material.


 Good. I will be checking in once in a while for the Damascus.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

My bad, should've not expected MD can launch Ti Lan as fast as they did the Pineapple. It was just one day. 
Now the fastest they can turn this around is 3 days. Becuase they don't launch 2 similar lights that will compete with each other.


----------



## m95c

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> My bad, should've not expected MD can launch Ti Lan as fast as they did the Pineapple. It was just one day.
> Now the fastest they can turn this around is 3 days. Becuase they don't launch 2 similar lights that will compete with each other.


Thursday then?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



m95c said:


> Thursday then?



Three days from now, skip the weekend, Next Monday maybe.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Thanks for your the update


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

If u end up offering different finishes for the Lan I'll have to grab each and I'm thinking I'd like to try my hand at electronic ano to achieve that multi color finish u have on the Lan in your pics


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Bad thing always comes in double, or even more. Everything takes more time than expected.





1: Production delayed. Titanium is not easy to machine well.
2: HongKong DHL warehouse in fire, package hold, returned and reshipped. (6 days wasted)
3: Wrong estimation of launching schedule, without asking MD. (7 days behind)
4: Package was found out being shipped to MD warehouse in New Jersey, instead of their office in California. 
They need the sample to take photo. (Another week)
I hope I can learn from this and do better for the future. Get everything prepared, confirmed, and then get back to you.
No guessing, estimating, optimism, only fact and truth.


----------



## YummyBacon!

This is beyond your control. No need to apologize!


----------



## Weld Inspector

Rey don't fret the logistics issues will not stop those of us that love your lights


----------



## m95c

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

no worries. That's a better estimation than what you get with Kickstarter campaigns anyway [emoji14]


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Better for me. Trying to finish up a remodel, shouldn't be buying stuff anyway.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Mass drop says the drop for the Lan is already ended I was only away from my CPU Sunday I'm so disappointed I was checking daily and in one day I missed my chance?


----------



## jdboy

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I really hope I didn't miss the Ti one! :thinking:


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Look for yourself jdboy I'm heartbroken at this point


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



jdboy said:


> I really hope I didn't miss the Ti one! :thinking:



I have 2 left.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I'll take 1 please send me the pay pal


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I got the last 1! Thank you so much Rey!


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Is there 1 left?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Tejasandre said:


> Is there 1 left?



Yes.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> Yes.



May I have it? I'll give it a good home.  
Pp info?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Tejasandre said:


> May I have it? I'll give it a good home.
> Pp info?



PP:[email protected]
Pls send it as gift. and email me your shiping address.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



hbk_rey said:


> PP:[email protected]
> Pls send it as gift. and email me your shiping address.



Awesome! Total with shipping? Tried to pm,but you're full.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Tejasandre said:


> Awesome! Total with shipping? Tried to pm,but you're full.



Sorry,
just deleted. Have you emailed me? Free shipping.


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Sorry, just sent email.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Looks like we got in at the last chance Tejasandre 

Congrats Rey that's an obvious success to sell out that fast!


----------



## Tejasandre

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

I tried to resist but was overcome with flashaholism


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Anodized reylight ti lan


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Beautiful work uncle wong. 

Are those mini pry bars available for purchase?


----------



## uncle wong

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Weld Inspector said:


> Beautiful work uncle wong.
> 
> Are those mini pry bars available for purchase?



Sorry, not for sale


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

so beautiful.


----------



## wimmer21

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

So nice. I must learn!


----------



## jlemond

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Hey Rey, Im trying to find more info on the Mokume light but cant. Can you point me in the right direction.


----------



## Tejasandre

Pics.


----------



## Weld Inspector

Tejasandre, mine is at home waiting for me, I got word it arrived just the other day, I have a week before I make it back, thank you for the pics! I still haven't decided what color trits to install in mine


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



jlemond said:


> Hey Rey, Im trying to find more info on the Mokume light but cant. Can you point me in the right direction.



Mokume? It's not ready.


----------



## bmstrong

What grade Titanium is used?


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Grade 2.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

On Amazon US now.
LAN 59$ after code: J6PSMOWA
Pineapple 39$ after code: IW3C96K8


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

The Lan code isn't working for me


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Ozythemandias said:


> The Lan code isn't working for me



Think I have fixed it, active at 2017-9-16 07:00 PDT


----------



## Ozythemandias

hbk_rey said:


> Think I have fixed it, active at 2017-9-16 07:00 PDT



Works, awesome! Ordered a polished

Look at the ETA, seems Amazon is trying to force people to use the sponsored listing:






Yesterday it was an even bigger difference, Monday vs Thursday.


----------



## hbk_rey

I made a mistake, wrong input, RetLight instead of ReyLight, LOL.


----------



## hbk_rey

The sponsered link, is sandblasted, it was in the warehouse earlier than polished, so the shipping is faster. Don't think amazon is forcing.


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

But I bought the polished from the sponsored link and it says it will be here Tuesday.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



Ozythemandias said:


> But I bought the polished from the sponsored link and it says it will be here Tuesday.



I don't know why then.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

GEN3 LAN/Pineapple will be coming in Mid Jan.
Updates:
1. Max 473 lumens with 14500. better runtime.
2. Offer 50pcs AA extension tubes. (a different tube design)
3. 2.6V LVP for Li-ion.
4. Temp step down.
5. New clip design.
6. Memory/Moon by defult selectable by 8 clicks.


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



微信图片_20171207013630 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*






QQ图片20171226170330 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Interesting new clip!


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



gunga said:


> Interesting new clip!



Skull is not included though.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*

Does the new pineapple use the same switch as thr ti lan v2?


----------



## hbk_rey

*Re: Available on Massdrop: ReyLight Pineapple Brass 14500/AA Flashlight, Nichia 219C*



gunga said:


> Does the new pineapple use the same switch as thr ti lan v2?


Yes.


----------

